# The Rite Stuff



## Couac Addict

I'm just adding this because I think it's amazing. It's just 4 versions of the Sacrificial Dance. The first one will be familiar to most as it's the original choreography that caused a storm a century ago. For the record, I think the 2nd is my favourite. She really looked like she danced herself to death. At the very least, it would make an awesome workout video. :lol:






Of course, as I was searching for this, youtube did its usual thing of finding the weirdest video. As great as the first video is, this is the one you'll remember for life. You'll probably be explaining it your psychiatrist one day.
Essentially, it's a dude dressed as Catwoman dancing the Sacrifical Dance. It starts slow but a good performer always makes sure that they don't peak too soon...got to save energy for the final half of the performance.
Now you know how the Parisians must have felt during the première.


----------



## Couac Addict

4m40s. Why didn't I use the toilet _before_ putting this catsuit on?


----------



## sharik

this fellow Pina Bausch should be banned from theaters and sent off to perform at striptease bars instead.


----------



## Couac Addict

sharik said:


> this fellow Pina Bausch should be banned from theaters and sent off to perform at striptease bars instead.


...not sure how much Stravinsky makes it into a pole dancing routine.


----------

